# flashing blue light on motherboard



## wyatt2050 (Jan 30, 2008)

I went to turn on my computer last night and got nothing..no power..check all cords and power outlets all of those are fine..opened up the case and saw a blue flashing light on the motherboard. what does this mean? I have a NVIDIA nForce 680i LT SLI ATX Intel Motherboard. Trying to figure out is it the MB or power supply. Has anyone ever had this problem? welcome all input


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi wyatt2050, if you could post the manufacturers name and the model number off the board. That would help us help you. Mike


----------



## wyatt2050 (Jan 30, 2008)

EVGA 122-CK-NF67-T1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i LT SLI ATX Intel Motherboard. Thanks


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

After I scoured all my sources and come up empty, I called EVGA. Their tech support guy told me that flashing light is an indication of a power supply problem. Since the motherboard doesn't have a speaker there will be no beep codes. Swap in a new or borrowed power supply to test his theory. Good luck, Mike


----------



## wyatt2050 (Jan 30, 2008)

will do thanks


----------



## cyberknight74 (Jul 26, 2008)

would this be the same for a sony vaio vgc rb40, it has flashing green light?


----------

